# 9070 Di2 FD clamp



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

Anybody know if the 9070 FD requires a special clamp? I bought a Shimano FD clamp on line but it doesn't quite fit right. It works, sort of, but it seems it should feel a little better planted.

Many thanks1


----------



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

So I did dig out the answer in case anyone else is wondering. DA-9070 Front derailleurs fit best on a SM-AD90 clamp. At least in my case because I need the 34.9 mm size.

Unfortunately this clamp does not seem to be abundant in the US. I did find it in the UK at ProBikekit, however. In a few days hopefully problem solved...


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

9070 needs the specific clamp because the front derailleur uses so much force. Shimano usually includes little metal plates to stick on the seat tube as stress relievers.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Amazon.com : Shimano FD-9070 Di2 Braze-On Clamp Adapter, 34.9-mm : Bike Brake Mounts And Adapters : Sports & Outdoors

Colorado Cyclist Shimano Dura-Ace 9070 F/D Clamp Adaptor


----------

